# Which NFC Team will be the last team standing? (2016 Season)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Lets have a little fun this year. Lets predict the last NFC team who will achieve their first win (and, conversely, their first loss) this NFL season.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

So second poll we are picking team who loses in NFC championship game, winning team doesn't lose. I'll go with Packers losing to Cardinals.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Essentially we are choosing the team a team with a winning steak and a losing streak to start out a season.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

The questions seem to be worded poorly. I first interpreted it the way camo did. Although the NFC Championship loser is not the answer if the AFC representative wins the SB.

I thin what you are asking is which teams will have the longest winning and losing streaks to open the season.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you believe an NFC team will go undefeated and win the SuperBowl then pick the last NFC team that will lose a game.
If you believe an NFC team will not go undefeated (even if one ends up winning the SuperBowl) then pick the last NFC team that will lose a game.
In other words, pick the last NFC team that will lose a game. Seems simple.

For the first part, pick the last NFC team that will win a game.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

And, the Carolina Panthers lost their first game.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Results after week 1


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My pick of LA Rams as last winless team looks STRONG after week 1!  But Arizona dropped their first game... surprisingly since I figured they would edge the Patriots who were missing a couple of key players. I try not to underestimate the Patriots, but I did so anyway.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Results after week 2. Interesting fact from this article... teams who went 2-0 have a 61% chance of making the playoffs. 1-1 teams have a 41% of making the playoffs. 0-2 teams have a 10% chance of making the playoffs.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 3 Results


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

With the Chicago win against Lions today (17-14), the New Orleans Saints are the last NFC team to have a win. The undefeated Vikings play against the 2-1 Giants on Monday night football. The undefeated Eagles have a bye week.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

And, it's official. The New Orleans Saints beat the San Diego Chargers yesterday, making them the last NFC team to win a game.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's weird how fortunes change. My pick for last winless in the NFC of the Rams looked great after week one when they were drubbed 28-0 by the 49ers... but the Rams have gone on to be the top of that division and haven't lost a game since!

Meanwhile the two teams in the NFC title game last year (Arizona and Carolina) are trying to not only have a losing-games contest but also trying to see who can lose their QB too!

I wouldn't (and didn't) predict much of anything that has happened thus far this season.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 4 results.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 5 Results. We are still looking for the Vikings to lose a game. It won't happen this weekend.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week six is in the books. Vikings had absolutely, positively no chance of losing this past weekend, the Rams are out of the top six, and the Saints, despite the last team to win a game, have a better record than the Bears, Panthers, and 49ers. In fact, the 49ers have a 5L streak, topped only by the Browns 6L streak.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

And, the Vikings lose to the Eagles today, making them the last team to lose a game in the NFC.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 7 Results.... and what happened Sunday night????


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't think there was a game Sunday night. I mean, SOMETHING was on... but it didn't seem like it was football!


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't think there was a game Sunday night. I mean, SOMETHING was on... but it didn't seem like it was football!


Seeing more and more of it. Either poor offensive teams or defenses are becoming dominate.

I actually found game entertaining even though it seemed like play calling was questionable. Biggest coming end of game plenty time on clock and only 3rd down from 1 foot line, knowing very well the kicking game was bad with one block already and a couple game loses because of missed field goals you still decide to kick. Result another missed field goal.

I put the tie squarely on the coach Bruce Arians and his decision making, you don't trust the kicking game when you have one of the best RB's in the league from the 1 foot line. You at least try and run it in and only kick as last resort on 4th down.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... I can appreciate good defensive play, and have enjoyed games that were defensively dominated before... but this didn't feel like one of those. Heck, if you ignore the teams and their recent history of good records... I would swear those were two of the worst teams in the league playing instead of one of the best and another that should be near the top.

It was especially painful watching BOTH teams miss chip-shot field goals... I agreed with the announcer (forget which one said it) that said maybe that was how it should end... neither team earned a win with their gameplay. Heck, I'd argue instead of a tie, they ought to award BOTH teams with a loss for making us watch it!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week eight results


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week nine results. Time to talk magic numbers.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Best NFC team I say is America's favorite Cowboys. I thought Arizona was better but at this time Cowboys look like the team to beat if you can.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week ten results posted. If you are the San Francisco 49ers, you can be eliminated from the 2, 3, 4, and 5 slots this week. The number one slot is unreachable.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week eleven results are up. The Bears and the 49ers are under elimination watch.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 12 Results. We have a playoff clinching scenario for Cowboys and a elimination scenarios for the Bears.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 13 Results. The Seahawks are under a playoff clinching scenario, while the Panthers, Rams, and Bears are all under playoff elimination.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 14 Results. Lets see here.... if I read things right, the Lions, Seahawks, and Giants are all under playoff clinching scenarios. Meanwhile, the Eagles, Panthers, Saints, and Cardinals have a one-game elimination scenario. The Packers and the Vikings are looking at a 2 game elimination scenario.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 15 results.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

IF San Fran isn't careful... they might mess up and beat the Rams this weekend and assure themselves no way of getting the #1 pick in the draft should Cleveland slip up and accidentally win a game.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Week 16 Results for the NFC.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

NFC Seed possibilities plus Tampa Bay (almost) impossible quest....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My predictions:

Atlanta at New Orleans - Atlanta
Seattle at San Francisco - From this somewhat 49ers fan who is pissed off at the 49ers upper management.... Seattle
Giants at Washington - Washington in a upset win
Green Bay at Detroit - After Detroit falling apart during the second half, I'm picking Green Bay
Final Standings:

Dallas (frozen)
Atlanta
Seattle
Green Bay
Giants (frozen)
Washington
Detroit (OUT!)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Last round


----------

